# Small tank maintanence



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Firt off, I'm sort of in a hurry and haven't bothered to go through the forum and see if this is already a topic... not to mention I'm not sure if it should go in "general" - but since the fish I have for this question are only guppies, it can go here too!

Anyhoo... I have a trio (1 male, 2 females) of guppies in a 2.5 gallon tank, which is cycled. I heard that smaller tanks need water changes more than once a week, even with a filter (which I have, that fits "up to 3 gallons"). Would every 72 hours be enough? I plotted this out, and some weeks it would be 3 days, other weeks it would be 2...sort of 'random'. Or should I have set days...like Tuesday mornings and Friday mornings?

Also, I know... 2.5 gallons might be a bit small for a trio of guppies, but I take fry out (already had to once, and I've only had 'em a week!), and as my question pertains, there will be proper maintanence. They're in my bedroom... when I set up bigger tanks in May, I'll probly move them and get a betta for this tank instead. But for now, I hope it'll be alright for 'em!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

it doesnt really matter if you have "set days" for your water changes, if you want to get yourself on that kinda of a routine, thats fine. If not, as long as you get your water changes done that week, it really shouldn't matter. and ad long as you keep up on your maitnence, your guppies should be fine until you get them a bigger tank!


----------

